# Gadaffi ist Hero of Human Rights 2011



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

​ 
In der Abstimmung der Amnesty International zum Hero of Human Rights 2011 ist Muammar Gadaffi als Sieger hervorgegangen. Gadaffi hat Libyen zu führenden Nation Afrikas gemacht, heldenhaft kämpfte die Armee gegen die bezahlten Mordbanden, fälschlich bezeichnet als Rebellen, und Massenbordemants der Nato an. Direkte Demokratie, soziale Absicherung und Unterstützung für die armen Länder Afrikas kennzeichneten Gadaffis Herrschaft. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The Human Development Index (HDI) is a comparative measure of life expectancy, literacy, education and standards of living for countries worldwide. It is a standard means of measuring well-being, especially child welfare.​ 


19.751 Luftangriffe auf Libyen haben das Land in Schutt und Asche gelegt, die Mordbanden haben die Bevölkerung in Angst und Schrecken versetzt. 1,7 Million Menschen, ein Drittel der Gesamtbevölkerung Lybians, gingen für Gadaffi auf die Straße, von den Medien ignoriert. Es handelt sich um die wahrscheinlich größte Demonstration der Weltgeschichte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Brutal wurden Demokratie und Volkswille niedergeschlagen, die Staatsmänner ermordet. Die Lügenpropaganda der Medien konnte nicht verhindern, daß Gadaffi nun Der Hero of Human Rights 2011 ist. In welches Licht das die Volksv(z)ertreter der westlichen Nationen stellt, muß nicht extra erwähnt werden.​ 

Die Zerstörung des Landes durch tausende Nato Angriffe dokumentieren die westlichen gleichgeschalteten Propagandamedien als Ergebnis von Gadaffis Artilleriefeuer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Muammar Gaddafi Voted As Human Rights Hero Of The Year
Human Rights Heroes - Amnesty International USA​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachtrag. Die Quellen der Bilder:
1. http://www.badische-zeitung.de/ausl...en-hat-sich-gaddafi-verschanzt--41729080.html
2. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index#Africa (aktualisiert 2011)
3. http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=627456
4. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...new-Vietnam-British-military-advisers-in.html
5. Von Amnesty entfernt, zu finden auf: http://www.mathaba.net/news/?x=629712


----------



## Blutengel (7. Januar 2012)

???

Mehr wie 3 Fragezeichen fällt mir da grad net ein......


----------



## mickythebeagle (7. Januar 2012)

+1


----------



## axel25 (7. Januar 2012)

Äh, bis auf das Gaddaffi vermutlich ein bis mehrere Menschenrechte schlichtweg missachtet hat.
Und Leute, die rebellieren, immer Rebellen sind...


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> Äh, bis auf das Gaddaffi vermutlich ein bis mehrere Menschenrechte schlichtweg missachtet hat.


So, und welche? Und wie kommt die große Zustimmung zu stande, wenn Gadaffi der Schurke ist, als der er in den Medien dargestellt wird?




axel25 schrieb:


> Und Leute, die rebellieren, immer Rebellen sind...


Das mag sein. Plündernd und mordend durchs Land ziehen ist aber nicht "rebellieren".


----------



## ich558 (7. Januar 2012)

Ähm ich versteh das gerade nicht wirklich


----------



## Blutengel (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> So, und welche? Und wie kommt die große Zustimmung zu stande, wenn Gadaffi der Schurke ist, als der er in den Medien dargestellt wird?
> 
> Das mag sein. Plündernd und mordend durchs Land ziehen ist aber nicht "rebellieren".


 
Anscheinend glaubst Du das er zu recht gewählt wurde!


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Anscheinend glaubst Du das er zu recht gewählt wurde!


Stell dir mal vor, daß ein Drittel der deutschen Bevölkerung für Wulff auf die Straße geht.


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> So, und welche? Und wie kommt die große Zustimmung zu stande, wenn Gadaffi der Schurke ist, als der er in den Medien dargestellt wird?



"Gute" Diktatoren haben kein Milliardenvermögen, während das Volk hungert!


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> "Gute" Diktatoren haben kein Milliardenvermögen, während das Volk hungert!


Das Volk hat aber nicht gehungert, daß geht doch allein schon aus dem HDI Libyens hervor.

Aus dem verlinkten Artikel:
Many people in the world are happy to see Muammar Gaddafi on the top of voting for the "Human Rights Hero of 2011" award, after he had been due to receive a United Nations award for his contribution to human rights, but instead one month before it was due, the United Nations allowed bankrupted western countries to wage a massive war on Libya, killing over 100,000 and razing entire cities to the ground, while the media focused on the spreading of rumors and disinformation. 


Holt euch mal Informationen ein!


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

Informationen
Schau dir mal die Seite genau an, die du verlinkt hast und dann lies dir mal den Artikel durch:
Mathaba News Agency - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Besonders interessant:
"The *Mathaba News Agency* (al-Mathaba, meaning "The Center"), also called the Anti-Imperialism Center (AIC), is an alternative news agency created by the regime of Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi in 1982 to further world-revolutionary and anti-imperialist goals.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathaba_News_Agency#cite_note-globalsecurity-0"

Er hat sich also sozusagen post mortem selbst den Preis gegeben


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Informationen
> Schau dir mal die Seite genau an, die du verlinkt hast und dann lies dir mal den Artikel durch:
> Mathaba News Agency - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Besonders interessant:
> ...


Du hast den Thread wohl überhaupt nicht gelesen, was?
Der Titel wird von Amnesty International vergeben.


----------



## axel25 (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> So, und welche? Und wie kommt die große Zustimmung zu stande, wenn Gadaffi der Schurke ist, als der er in den Medien dargestellt wird?



 Woher die Zustimmung kommt kann ich mir nicht erklären, allerdings war er vermutlich einer ertragbaren Dikatoren.

Verletzt hat er die Rechte der Informationsfreiheit und Meinungsfreiheit. 

Und vermutlich haben die meisten vergessen, dass er sehr lange Zeit den internationalen Terrorismus (RAF, Lockerby z.B.) und einer der wohl größten Antisemititen seit dem Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges war



> Das mag sein. Plündernd und mordend durchs Land ziehen ist aber nicht "rebellieren".


Ahjah, und Gaddafis Truppen haben natürliche irgendwie nicht zur Verwüstung beigetragen?

Achja, Lybien war Demokratie, seid wann das?
Und wer hat versucht den Volkswillen niederzuschlagen? Hieß der nicht Gaddafi?


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Du hast den Thread wohl überhaupt nicht gelesen, was?
> Der Titel wird von Amnesty International vergeben.


 
Doch ich habe den Thread gelesen, allerdings habe ich außer dieser Seite keine Hinweise auf die angesprochene Würdigung gefunden.
Daraus habe ich geschlussfolgert, dass die Seite alles nur für Propagandazwecke erfunden hat. (klingt auch logisch, nachdem die Seite einmal Gaddafi gehört hat)


----------



## Research (7. Januar 2012)

Satire!

Ich habe nach 3 sec lesen des Bildes 4x Michael Jackson gefunden.

Edit: es sind 7. Einer mit nem <3.

Mehrmals Gadaffi.

Weitere sind doppelt. Neues Christwire?


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Satire!
> 
> Ich habe nach 3 sec lesen des Bildes 4x Michael Jackson gefunden.


 
Nein keine Satire, Propaganda!!


----------



## axel25 (7. Januar 2012)

Nebenbei bemerkt wurde der Mnschenrechtspreis einem Mexikaner verliehem.

WOher nimmst du deine Informationen?


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Doch ich habe den Thread gelesen, allerdings habe ich außer dieser Seite keine Hinweise auf die angesprochene Würdigung gefunden.
> Daraus habe ich geschlussfolgert, dass die Seite alles nur für Propagandazwecke erfunden hat. (klingt auch logisch, nachdem die Seite einmal Gaddafi gehört hat)


Wäre es nicht Gadaffi so stünde der Name des Gewinner groß auf der Seite, wo du nichts gefunden hast. Denke doch mal nach!





Research schrieb:


> Satire!
> 
> Ich habe nach 3 sec lesen des Bildes 4x Michael Jackson gefunden.
> 
> ...


Mehrere Name tauchen deshalb mehrmlas auf, weil sie jeweils anders geschrieben sind. Das liegt daran, daß die Abstimmung nicht nur durch Auswahl einer vorgefertigten Liste stattfindet, sondern jeder auch Leute vorschlagen kann...


----------



## Research (7. Januar 2012)

Mal hier schauen.

Transparency International - the global coalition against corruption

Liefere gleich nach.


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht Gadaffi so stünde der Name des Gewinner groß auf der Seite, wo du nichts gefunden hast. Denke doch mal nach!



Den Satz hab ich nicht verstanden, aber allgemein:
Das ist genauso, also ob ich eine Website aufmachen würde und schreiben würde, dass Pagz aus dem PCGHX Forum zum genialsten Menschen 2011 gewählt wurde und zwar vom Nobelpreiskomitee
Würdest du mir das glauben?

Also fassen wir nochmal zusammen:
-Im ganzen Internet gibt es genau eine Seite, die behauptet, dass Gaddafi diesen Preis gewonnen hat
-diese eine Seite gehört Gaddafi

Irgentwelche Zweifel?


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

Nachrichten der Amnesty International:

Anfang März tagte der Allgemeine Volkskongress in Sirte. Man stimmte dem Plan Gaddafis vom letzten Jahr, die Öleinkünfte direkt an das Volk zu verteilen, zu. Gaddafi hatte auch die Abschaffung der meisten Ministerien gefordert und die Meinung vertreten, dass damit Korruption ver-schwinden würde. Außerdem würde sich dann das Volk selbst regieren und damit würde man einer echten Basisdemokratie noch näher kommen.
Allerdings, so stellte der Volkskongress fest, müssten erst die nötigen Instrumente für die Durchführung von Gaddafis Plan geschaffen werden, so dass man ihn erst zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt umsetzen könne.
Solange sollen die staatliche Grundversorgung für Bildung, Gesundheit, öffentliche Sicherheit und Energie erhalten bleiben.
Es gab eine Kabinettsumbildung, die sechs "Minister" (in Libyen: Sekretäre) betraf. Mussa Kussa ersetzt den bisherigen Außenminister Abdel Rahman Shalqam, der Libyen jetzt vor dem UN Sicherheitsrat vertreten wird.
Mussa Kussa war früher Geheimdienstchef. Er wird von der Opposition für die Verfolgung und Tötung vieler Regimekritiker verantwortlich gemacht. Seine Ernennung könnte auf eine zukünftig härtere Gangart gegenüber dem Westen schließen lassen.



Mu’ammar al-Gaddafi macht sich schon seit Jahren für die “Vereinigten Staaten von Afrika“ stark. Dementsprechend trägt er oft auf seinen Gewändern die Umrisse des Kontinents. 
Vom Vorabend des letzten Jahrestages der Revolution, 31. Aug. 2008, war er von einigen afrikanischen Führern in Benghazi zum 'König der Könige Afrikas“ ernannt worden. "We decide the recognition of our brother leader as 'king of kings, of sultans, of princes, of sheikhs and of mayors of Africa' and his appointment 'king of kings' from today." Dieses "forum of the kings, princes, sultans and sheikhs of the traditional tribes in Africa" will sich von jetzt an einmal jährlich in Sirte treffen, wo sein Generalsekretariat eingerichtet werden soll.
Nun ist Gaddafi zum Vorsitzenden der afrikanischen Union gewählt worden und wird sich bemühen, seine Vision von einem geeinten Afrika voranzutreiben. Allerdings musste er schon eine erste Niederlage einstecken. Die AU hat sich – gegen Gaddafi – für die Aufrechterhaltung der Sanktionen gegen Mauretanien ausgesprochen.
Laut Jana, dem offiziellen libyschen Presseorgan, hat die libysche Regierung am 26.3.09 beschlossen, ein Komitee einzusetzen, das eine Strategie ausarbeiten soll "for the Infrastructure Project to be financed by Italy".
Rundbrief12 | Amnesty International - Libyen-Koordinationsgruppe

Neben den ganzen Anschuldigungen aus dem Westen scheint er in Afrika ein geliebter Mensch gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Den Satz hab ich nicht verstanden, aber allgemein:
> Das ist genauso, also ob ich eine Website aufmachen würde und schreiben würde, dass Pagz aus dem PCGHX Forum zum genialsten Menschen 2011 gewählt wurde und zwar vom Nobelpreiskomitee
> Würdest du mir das glauben?
> 
> ...


Wenn ich einem Bericht nicht glaube, dann google ich. Du anscheinend nicht...
http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-a....,cf.osb&fp=41861dd55640de1f&biw=1280&bih=939


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Neben den ganzen Anschuldigungen aus dem Westen scheint er in Afrika ein geliebter Mensch gewesen zu sein.


 
Verstehe mich nicht falsch: Er war auch in Europa eim beliebter Mensch. Halt leider nur bei den Politikern und Geschäftsleuten, von denen er Panzer etc. gekauft hat und die dadurch mächtig Geld gemacht haben


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Wenn ich einem bricht nicht glaube, dann google ich. Du anscheinend nicht...
> amnesty international ernennt gaddafi zum hero of human rights - Google-Suche


 

Ok dann gehe ich mal die Google Ergebnisse durch:

1. Youtube Video:  Jeder kann ein  Video auf Youtube hochladen und behaupten, was immer er will
2. Lybianfreepress.com  Auch bekannt als Gaddafis Propagandazeitung
3.Mathaba - Independent News Agency  Hat Gaddafi selbst gehört

Dir ist schon klar, dass du die ganze Zeit einen Menschen verteitigst, der nachweislich für hundertausende brutale Morde, Folterungen und Vergewaltigungen verantwortlich ist oder?
Edit: Oh sry für Doppelpost


----------



## axel25 (7. Januar 2012)

@Nico Bellic: Der Thread kann gelöscht werden, da er definitiv Falschinformationen enthält. Der Preis wird von Amnesty International vergeben, jedoch wurde er 2011 nicht an Gaddafi sondern an Abel Barrera Hernández vergeben!
(Quelle: Amnesty-Menschenrechtspreise | Amnesty International Deutschland)

Von daher werde ich einen Admin beten diesen Thread zu löschen!


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> @Nico Bellic: Der Thread kann gelöscht werden, da er definitiv Falschinformationen enthält. Der Preis wird von Amnesty International vergeben, jedoch wurde er 2011 nicht an Gaddafi sondern an Abel Barrera Hernández vergeben!
> (Quelle: Amnesty-Menschenrechtspreise | Amnesty International Deutschland)
> 
> Von daher werde ich einen Admin beten diesen Thread zu löschen!


Das kannst du tun. Dennoch liegst du Falsch. Dein Preis ist schon im Mai vergeben worden und zwar von AI Deutschland. Ich rede von AI USA! Hier sogar mit Videobeweis!
Gaddafi erhält Menschenrechtspreis vom Amnesty International | Die Freiheitsliebe


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Das kannst du tun. Dennoch liegst du Falsch. Dein Preis ist schon im Mai vergeben worden und zwar von AI Deutschland. Ich rede AI USA! Hier sogar mit Videobeweis!
> Gaddafi erhält Menschenrechtspreis vom Amnesty International | Die Freiheitsliebe


 
Achso ok das ändert natürlich einiges.
Ich hätte gedacht der Preis wird vom Komitee vergeben, aber anscheinend ist es eine Abstimmung, bei der jeder teilnehmen kann
Und es müsste nicht schwer sein ein paar tausend Leute zu bezahlen, damit sie für Gaddafi stimmen.
Sprich: Dieser Preis hat 0,000 Aussagekraft


----------



## axel25 (7. Januar 2012)

Tut mir leid, hast du dazu einen Link von amnesty, Spiegel, meinetwegen auch der Bild?

Denn alles was du postest, scheint mir sehr einseitig und propagandaartig zus ein.


----------



## Blutengel (7. Januar 2012)

Fakt ist, dieser Mensch hat Zeit seines Lebens Terroristen unterstützt,..... AI wird ihm garantiert keinen Preis dieser Art durch ein Komitee zuschustern!

Diese Klickwahl ist ein Hohn und durchweg leicht zu manipulieren gewesen!


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Achso ok das ändert natürlich einiges.
> Ich hätte gedacht der Preis wird vom Komitee vergeben, aber anscheinend ist es eine Abstimmung, bei der jeder teilnehmen kann
> Und es müsste nicht schwer sein ein paar tausend Leute zu bezahlen, damit sie für Gaddafi stimmen.
> Sprich: Dieser Preis hat 0,000 Aussagekraft


So ein Unsinn. Gadaffi ist tot. Außerdem kann man eh nur einmal abstimmen, oder nicht?


----------



## axel25 (7. Januar 2012)

Nebenbei stammt der Videobeweis von der            libyafreepress. Soviel zur Aussagekraft! Hast du irgendeine Quelle, die unabhängig ist?


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, hast du dazu einen Link von amnesty, Spiegel, meinetwegen auch der Bild?
> 
> Denn alles was du postest, scheint mir sehr einseitig und propagandaartig zus ein.


Kann sein, daß du es so auffasst. Da kann ich aber nichts für, ich habe für alle Punkte Quellen genannt.
Hier, ist ein Viedo. Da kannst du sehen, wie die Amnesty Seite geöffnet wird und Gadaffi führt. Wurde natürlich vom Netz genommen...
http://diefreiheitsliebe.de/interna...menschenrechtspreis-vom-amnesty-international

Und kommt mir nicht mit unzuverlässigen Quellen! Oder warum sonst kann man nirgens in den Mainstreammedien was darüber lesen, auch nur, daß es eine solche Abstimmung gab!


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> So ein Unsinn.


Was hier im Thread genau Unsinn ist, davon kann sich wohl jeder für sich ein Bild machen


> Gadaffi ist tot.


Ja richtig^^
Hitler und Mao sind auch tot, trotzdem wird für dei beiden noch kräftig Propaganda betrieben


> Außerdem kann man eh nur einmal abstimmen, oder nicht?


Ja und?


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ja und?


Der tote Gadaffi hat also Amnesty International bestochen?


----------



## Blutengel (7. Januar 2012)

Ich zieh mich aus dem Thread zurück,..... hat keinen Sinn!


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Der tote Gadaffi hat also Amnesty International bestochen?


 
Sag mal liest du überhaupt irgentwelche Post außer deinen?
Gaddafi hat, wie die meisten Diktatoren, immernoch eine Menge Anhänger


----------



## axel25 (7. Januar 2012)

Nebenbei bemerkt kann mein Freund so ein Beweisvideo fälschen, kostet einen nur 500€.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt kann mein Freund so ein Beweisvideo fälschen, kostet einen nur 500€.


Mein Gott. Sieh einfach ein, daß Gadaffi der Hero of Human Rights 2011 ist. Sich an irgendwelche Möglichkeiten zu klammern und diese automatisch zu Wahrheit zu erheben, ist unseriös. Das ganze Netz ist voll davon, daß Gadaffi der Hero of Human Rights 2011 ist. Und bisher kein Dementi der Amnesty. Also hör auf mit dem Unsinn.


----------



## Research (7. Januar 2012)

Stalin wird heute noch in Russland als Held gefeiert. Keiner ist für den Tod so vieler Menschen verantwortlich wie er.

Aber das Begreifen setzt ein. Merkwürdigerweise mit dem Versuch die alte Machtstruktur der Kremelpartei um Putin zu brechen.

(Ironie on)

Und wer hat den Gadaffi ganz dolll lieb? Die Roten Khmer? Oder die vielen "anderen" Demokratien in Afrika?

Beitrag Kategorie: Found some shit in the internet.

Morgen: Hack auf Seite... Weltweite Trollkampange für Gadaffi.


----------



## Pagz (7. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Mein Gott. Sieh einfach ein, daß Gadaffi der Hero of Human Rights 2011 ist. Sich an irgendwelche Möglichkeiten zu klammern und diese automatisch zu Wahrheit zu erheben, ist unseriös. Das ganze Netz ist voll davon, daß Gadaffi der Hero of Human Rights 2011 ist. Und bisher kein Dementi der Amnesty. Also hör auf mit dem Unsinn.


 
Ok nehmen wir mal an er wäre es wircklich. Was würde das uns dann sagen?

@OT: Whatever wird zusammen geschrieben, das stört mich jedesmal, wenn ich deine Signatur lese


----------



## axel25 (7. Januar 2012)

Sry, aber die einzigen Links dazu stammen von irgendwelchen Lybia-free press Dingern, der Rest schreibt nur dass die Auswerung läuft! Soviel zu dass Internet ist voll damit!

Das Video zeigt die vorläufigen Zahlen bevor die Auswertung begann.


----------



## Nico Bellic (7. Januar 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ok nehmen wir mal an er wäre es wircklich. Was würde das uns dann sagen?


Das bleibt ganz dir überlassen, ich habe nur über Tatsachen berichtet. Ob du das nun glaubst oder nicht.




Pagz schrieb:


> @OT: Whatever wird zusammen geschrieben, das stört mich jedesmal, wenn ich deine Signatur lese


Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen 






axel25 schrieb:


> Sry, aber die einzigen Links dazu stammen von irgendwelchen Lybia-free press Dingern, der Rest schreibt nur dass die Auswerung läuft! Soviel zu dass Internet ist voll damit!


Also ich finde da eine Menge...





axel25 schrieb:


> Das Video zeigt die vorläufigen Zahlen bevor die Auswertung begann.


Da alles elektronisch ist, bedarf es keiner Auswertung. Und da AI die Umfrage beendet hat, während Gadaffi führte, ist Gadaffi der Hero of Human Rights. Ich verstehe nicht, wo da das Problem ist. Staatsoberhäupter die 20.000 Luftangriffe auf ein Land befehligen, dessen Armee gerade mal 75.000 Man zählt, können nunmal keine Heros of Human Rights werden...


----------



## Research (7. Januar 2012)

Deutschland soll bald noch 163 500 haben. Jetzt setz das mal in Relation.


Deutschland
Bevölkerung ca. 82.000.000
Truppenstärke: 163.500
Prozent an der Bevölkerung: 0,199390243902%

Libyen
Bevölkerung ca. 6.410.000
Truppenstärke: 75.000
Prozent an der Bevölkerung: 1,170046801872%

Die haben 7,8170703170732% unserer Bevölkerung, aber 46,01226993865% unserer Truppenstärke.

Es gibt da interessante Zusammenhänge zwischen Truppenstärke, Demokratie und Menschenrechten.


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. Januar 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Deutschland soll bald noch 163 500 haben. Jetzt setz das mal in Relation.
> 
> 
> Deutschland
> ...


Jetzt muß ich lachen. Nicht über dich aber über dein Verständnis von Truppenstärke, Demokratie und Menschenrechten.
Libyen hatte eine ganz normale Armee mit einer völlig normalen Truppenstärke. Die Deutsche Armee hingegen ist lächerlich klein im Vergleich zur Bevölkerung.

Überhaupt benutzt du den Vergleich nur um deine Meinung zu untermauern. Es gibt auch andere Kategorien. Beipsielsweise sind Deutschlands Verteidigungsausgaben pro Einwohner wesentlich höher als Lybiens. 

Und du verschweigst natürlich, daß der Westen Lybien attackiert hat mir 20.000 Luftangriffen, von denen jeder durchschnittlich 5 Menschen getötet hat. Das nennst du also Demokratie. 

Ich denke, daß ich allein in diesem Thread genug Informationen zusammengetargen habe.
Jedes Beharren auf einer Scheinrealität wird mit jeder weiteren Information nur noch lächerlicher.

Ein Großer Mann ist jener, für den ein Drittel der Gesamtbevökerung auf die Straße geht.


----------



## axel25 (8. Januar 2012)

@Nico Bellic: Der Unteschied zwischen unserem Bund und den lybischen Streitkräften ist: Wir haben moderne Panzer, moderne Schiffe, moderne Waffen. Ein Eurofighter kann u.U. mehrere F15 oder F/A18 neutralisieren bevor er abgeschossen wird, unsere U-Boote sind soetwas wie konventionellangetriebene Atom-U-Boote, die Panzer mittlerweile wohl die beliebtestens der Welt.

Soviel zur Technik, da wäre dann halt noch, dass der Bund spezialisiertauf die Abwehr von russischen Streitkräften ist. Und dementsprechend eher auf Panzer und Luftunterstützung als auf Fußsoldaten setzt. Letztere sind zwar auch noch viele, aber im Verhältnis zu Libyien eher wenig. 

Von daher muss der Bund wohl nicht größer sein als er ist. Im Übrigen hat auch die USA oder China eine relativ kleinere Armee als Libyen.

Es waren etwa 7500 Luftangriffe und 20.000 Lufteinsätze!

WOher hast du deine Zahl der getöteten Zivilisten? Ich habe die Zahl 200 gelesen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. Januar 2012)

axel25 schrieb:


> @Nico Bellic: Der Unteschied zwischen unserem Bund und den lybischen Streitkräften ist: Wir haben moderne Panzer, moderne Schiffe, moderne Waffen. Ein Eurofighter kann u.U. mehrere F15 oder F/A18 neutralisieren bevor er abgeschossen wird, unsere U-Boote sind soetwas wie konventionellangetriebene Atom-U-Boote, die Panzer mittlerweile wohl die beliebtestens der Welt.


Was nützen einem die modernsten Waffen, wenn jedermann sie kaufen kann? Das relativiert sich..





axel25 schrieb:


> @Soviel zur Technik, da wäre dann halt noch, dass der Bund spezialisiertauf die Abwehr von russischen Streitkräften ist. Und dementsprechend eher auf Panzer und Luftunterstützung als auf Fußsoldaten setzt. Letztere sind zwar auch noch viele, aber im Verhältnis zu Libyien eher wenig.


Der Bund setzt auf Panzer? 225 sind es an der Zahl: Griechenland: 2123. Vor ein paar Monaten hat das bankrotte Griechenland noch 400 M1 Panzer von den Amerikanern gekauft, während bei uns beschlossen wurde, von 350 auf 225 abzurüsten 
Meanwhile Greece Just Bought 400 Tanks From The US





axel25 schrieb:


> @Von daher muss der Bund wohl nicht größer sein als er ist.


Wenn man die Bundeswehr ausschließlich verfassungswidrig dazu einsetzt, wehrlose Länder zu besetzen, wohl nicht. Die Verfassung sagt aber, daß sie unser Land schützen soll. Dies ist nicht gewährlseitet. Absurd...





axel25 schrieb:


> @Im Übrigen hat auch die USA oder China eine relativ kleinere Armee als Libyen.


Die können es sich auch leisten bei der großen Bevölkerungszahl.





axel25 schrieb:


> @Es waren etwa 7500 Luftangriffe und 20.000 Lufteinsätze!


lol





axel25 schrieb:


> @WOher hast du deine Zahl der getöteten Zivilisten? Ich habe die Zahl 200 gelesen.


Klar, 200, lol. Da steht kein Stein mehr auf dem anderen und es sollen 200 gewesen sein?
Wenn Onkel Spiegel sagt es waren 200, dann glaubst du das, nicht wahr. Leichenberge, Städte in Ruinen sind keine Beweise, das Wort Spiegel heiligt den Inhalt 

100.000 Tote. Punkt. Habs hier verlinkt. _Und welche Quellen erwartest du, wenn das Medienkartell schweigt?_ Hmm?
Hier noch etwas zu lesen über die Greuelmärchen über Gadadffi:
   Libya War Lies Worse Than Iraq   :      Information Clearing House: ICH


----------



## axel25 (8. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Was nützen einem die modernsten Waffen, wenn jedermann sie kaufen kann? Das relativiert sich..








> Der Bund setzt auf Panzer? 225 sind es an der Zahl: Griechenland: 2123. Vor ein paar Monaten hat das bankrotte Griechenland noch 400 M1 Panzer von den Amerikanern gekauft, während bei uns beschlossen wurde, von 350 auf 225 abzurüsten
> Meanwhile Greece Just Bought 400 Tanks From The US



Les mal nach, wieviele von den Panzern Griechenlands voll gefechtsbereit sind, dann dürftest du Werte wie 400 kommen.
Und was das hauptäschlich für welche sind...



> Wenn man die Bundeswehr ausschließlich verfassungswidrig dazu einsetzt, wehrlose Länder zu besetzen.



Das kann man auch so sehen: Wenn ich ein Land mit bösen Terroristen besetze, schütze ich mich (Ironie begriffen?)



> Klar, 200, lol. Da steht kein Stein mehr auf dem anderen und es sollen 200 gewesen sein?
> Wenn Onkel Spiegel sagt es waren 200, dann glaubst du das, nicht wahr. Leichenberge, Städte in Ruinen sind keine Beweise, das Wort Spiegel heiligt den Inhalt


 




> 100.000 Tote. Punkt. Habs hier verlinkt. _Und welche Quellen erwartest du, wenn das Medienkartell schweigt?_ Hmm?
> Hier noch etwas zu lesen über die Greuelmärchen über Gadadffi:
> Libya War Lies Worse Than Iraq   :      Information Clearing House: ICH



Ich hab noch eine Quelle mit 60.000 Toten gelesen, mit dem eindeutigen Vermerk, dass diese nicht auf die ANTO-Angriffe zurückzuführen sein, sondern durch den Krieg selbst (also durch fehlende Verhandlungsbereitschaft aller Seiten) verursacht wurden. Die Zahl der tatsächlich rein durch Luftangriffe umgekommenen scheint wohl tatsächlich weit niedriger zu liegen als 100.000!


----------



## Classified (8. Januar 2012)

Klar und weil er so korrekt ist hält er zwei unschuldige Schweizer fest, nur um sich zu rächen das die Schweiz ein KORREKTES Verfahren gegen seinen Sohn Hanibal eröfnet hat.
Man muss alles anschauen und zudem war SEINE Armee die angeheuert wurde um das Volk im Bande zuhalten. Ich habe noch selten so einen grossen Bullshit wie hier gelesen.

Aber nichts für ungut


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Januar 2012)

axel25 schrieb:
			
		

> Äh, bis auf das Gaddaffi vermutlich ein bis mehrere Menschenrechte schlichtweg missachtet hat.
> Und Leute, die rebellieren, immer Rebellen sind...


Rebellen oder Terroristen/Plünderer sind nur eine Frage des Blickwinkels...


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte gerne eine Quellen- und Urheberangabe der Bilder. Die stammen sicherlich nicht aus deiner Feder.

Im Übrigen erwarte ich, dass es hier etwas sachlicher zugeht. Der TE möge doch bitte daran mitarbeiten, sonst ist hier sehr schnell dicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Öhm... was ist das denn für ein Thread? 

Amnesty International hat eine Umfrage gestartet und fragt die User in der Welt wer der Mann des Jahres werden soll.
Aha, soweit klar.
Dass dabei eine Menge schräger Vögel auf die Liste kommen, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein, denn es wählt ja nicht Amnesty sondern eben jeder, der mitmacht.
Und dann gibts da eben so komische Webseiten, die dazu aufrufen, gewissen Leute zu wählen.
Auch klar, Propaganda ist weit verbreitet, auch bei Leuten, die schon tot sind, auch wenn ich Jesus nun nicht mit Gaddafi auf einer Stufe stellen will, aber für beide wird Werbung gemacht und beide tauchen auf dieser Liste auf. 

Gaddafi für sich war nun mal ein Diktator und Terrorunterstützer. Den Terrorunterstützer hat er abgeschworen, was OK ist, Diktator ist er geblieben.
Dann hatte das Volk irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf ihn, weil er eben den Reichtum nicht mit allen geteilt hat. Und wie das eben so ist, entsteht halt ein Aufstand.
Den er mit militärischer Stärke niederschlagen wollte, worauf die arabische Liga bei der Nato nachgefragt hat, ob sie dem Volk, das aufbegehrt, nicht helfen kann (denn die arabische Liga an sich ist ziemlich machtlos).
Die haben das daher gemacht und Gaddafis Truppen, Versorgungsbasen, etc. angegriffen und ihn so stark geschwächt, dass das Volk, das ihn los werden wollte, ihn stürzen konnte.
Klingt doch alles sehr super, ich verstehe daher gar nicht, wieso das jetzt so schlecht sein soll.
Wer im Nachhinein in Libyen nun die Regierung stellen wird, muss sich zeigen, aber letztendlich kann es nicht schlechter werden als unter Gaddafi.
Mich persönlich würde es jedenfalls erfreuen, wenn alle Libyer vom Reichtum des Landes profitieren würden und nicht nur eine Handvoll Leute wie unter Gaddafi.

Und dass er nun von Fanatikern oder wem auch immer die meisten Stimmen bis dato bekommen hat, ist eigentlich relativ egal, da diese Wahl ja eben keine Wahl war, die von einer Jury oder Organisation durchgeführt wurde sondern eben von den Leuten im Internet.
Das Ergebnis ist also völlig uninteressant und hat keine Aussagekraft.


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. Januar 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne eine Quellen- und Urheberangabe der Bilder. Die stammen sicherlich nicht aus deiner Feder.
> 
> Im Übrigen erwarte ich, dass es hier etwas sachlicher zugeht. Der TE möge doch bitte daran mitarbeiten, sonst ist hier sehr schnell dicht.


Die Quellen habe ich dem OP hinzugefügt. Zur Sachlichkeit kann man hier anscheindend nichts beitragen, da die von mir verlinkten Artikel überhaupt nicht gelesen wurden, sondern nur die Quellen gegoogelt wurden, um sie bloß zu stellen. Da fehlt es dann natürlich an Wissen, um in diesem Thread ernst genommen zu werden.







quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hatte das Volk irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf ihn, weil er eben den Reichtum nicht mit allen geteilt hat. Und wie das eben so ist, entsteht halt ein Aufstand.


Hättest du hier auch nur einen Satz gelesen, wüßtest du, daß das Volk hinter Gadaffi stand.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den er mit militärischer Stärke niederschlagen wollte, worauf die arabische Liga bei der Nato nachgefragt hat, ob sie dem Volk, das aufbegehrt, nicht helfen kann (denn die arabische Liga an sich ist ziemlich machtlos).


Die bezahlten Rebellen, von der CIA kontrolliert, waren eine Bedrohung für Land und Volk. Die Bekämpfung war voll im Sinne der Bevölkerung die die Armee tatkräftig unterstützt hat.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die haben das daher gemacht und Gaddafis Truppen, Versorgungsbasen, etc. angegriffen und ihn so stark geschwächt, dass das Volk, das ihn los werden wollte, ihn stürzen konnte.


Die Städte wurden Zerstört, 100.000 Menschen kamen durch Natohand ums Leben. Die Wasser- und Stromversorgung wurde zerstört.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klingt doch alles sehr super, ich verstehe daher gar nicht, wieso das jetzt so schlecht sein soll.


Klar, in den Propagadanews klingt das super. In der Realität wurde ein Volk entmachtet und beraubt, seine Grundlage, Libyien, wurde zerstört. Bin mal auf den HDI 2012 gespannt 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer im Nachhinein in Libyen nun die Regierung stellen wird, muss sich zeigen, aber letztendlich kann es nicht schlechter werden als unter Gaddafi.
> Mich persönlich würde es jedenfalls erfreuen, wenn alle Libyer vom Reichtum des Landes profitieren würden und nicht nur eine Handvoll Leute wie unter Gaddafi.


Ab jetzt werden nur noch die Ölmultis profitieren. Das Volk hat bisher profitiert, aber warum mach ich mir die Mühe hier? Du hast den OP ignoriert, und alle anderen Informationen. So wirst du auch das hier ignorieren. Aber es kann der größte Lügner kommen, solange da Spiegel steht, wirst du es vorbehaltlos glauben 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und dass er nun von Fanatikern oder wem auch immer die meisten Stimmen bis dato bekommen hat, ist eigentlich relativ egal, da diese Wahl ja eben keine Wahl war, die von einer Jury oder Organisation durchgeführt wurde sondern eben von den Leuten im Internet.
> Das Ergebnis ist also völlig uninteressant und hat keine Aussagekraft.


Warum hat es keine Aussagekraft? Weil es dir nicht passt? Oder weil tatsächlich normale Bürger teilnehmen konnten? Ist das nicht etwas Gutes? Und wie soll es soviele Fanatiker geben?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die Quellen habe ich dem OP hinzugefügt. Zur Sachlichkeit kann man hier anscheindend nichts beitragen, da die von mir verlinkten Artikel überhaupt nicht gelesen wurden, sondern nur die Quellen gegoogelt wurden, um sie bloß zu stellen. Da fehlt es dann natürlich an Wissen, um in diesem Thread ernst genommen zu werden.


 
Was für Quellen?
Von was?
Amnesty International hat keine Webseite, auf der steht, dass Gaddafi der Held des Jahres ist.
Ich hab ja gesagt, sie haben die User im Internet gefragt, wer das ihrer Meinung nach ist und dass dabei immer sehr merkwürdige Ranglisten bei rauskommt, wenn man Leute im Internet fragt, ist ja nichts neues.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Hättest du hier auch nur einen Satz gelesen, wüßtest du, daß das Volk hinter Gadaffi stand.



Öhm.. tausende haben sich gegen ihn erhoben, haben gegen ihn gekämpft und jubeln nun, nachdem er tot ist? 
Klar hatte er auch Leute hinter sich, immerhin konnte er sich ja einige Zeit lang verstecken, das sind eben die, die auch davon profitiert haben, dass er Diktator war.
Die meisten haben aber eben nicht davon profitiert und die waren es nun mal, die sich gegen ihn aufgelehnt haben.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die bezahlten Rebellen, von der CIA kontrolliert, waren eine Bedrohung für Land und Volk. Die Bekämpfung war voll im Sinne der Bevölkerung die die Armee tatkräftig unterstützt hat.


 
Das ist aber eine sehr starke Behauptung. Ich nehme mal an, dass du dazu unabhängige Quellen hast, die das zweifelsfrei belegen, oder?
Wenn du derartige Quellen hast, die seriös sind und korrekt recherchiert sind, wieso reichst du dann keine Klage in Den Haag ein?



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die Städte wurden Zerstört, 100.000 Menschen kamen durch Natohand ums Leben. Die Wasser- und Stromversorgung wurde zerstört.



Jop, Gaddafis Truppen haben eine Menge zerstört, damit die Rebellen keinen Nachschub mehr bekommen oder haben sie von der Versorgung abgeschnitten.
Im Krieg wird halt mit allen Mitteln gekämpft, da wird keine Rücksicht genommen, wenn auf einem Fahrzeug ein rotes Kreuz drauf ist.
Sehr bedauerlich. Die Genfer Konventionen sind halt nicht überall in der Welt anerkannt.  



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Klar, in den Propagadanews klingt das super. In der Realität wurde ein Volk entmachtet und beraubt, seine Grundlage, Libyien, wurde zerstört. Bin mal auf den HDI 2012 gespannt


 
Welches Volk wurde entmachtet? Der Clan von Gaddafi?
Das ist nur ein Clan unter vielen. 
Wichtig ist doch, dass nicht ein Clan entscheidet, was mit dem Land passiert, sondern eben alle Menschen und das wird nun passieren.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ab jetzt werden nur noch die Ölmultis profitieren. Das Volk hat bisher profitiert, aber warum mach ich mir die Mühe hier? Du hast den OP ignoriert, und alle anderen Informationen. So wirst du auch das hier ignorieren. Aber es kann der größte Lügner kommen, solange da Spiegel steht, wirst du es vorbehaltlos glauben


 
Wieso profitieren die Ölmultis?
Wo hat das Volk denn profitiert?
Flieg doch mal nach Libyen und frag die, die von Gaddafis Leuten ins Gefängnis geworfen, gefoltert oder getötet wurden, die sind sicher ganz anderer Meinung als du.
Und die Ölfelder in Libyen sind immer noch unter staatlicher Kontrolle, der Staat ist Eigentümer, sonst niemand.
Eine gute Regierung wird von den Gewinnen aus dem Ölverkauf das Bildungswesen auf Vordermann bringe, soziale Strukturen aufbauen, die Versorgung für alle sicherstellen.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Warum hat es keine Aussagekraft? Weil es dir nicht passt? Oder weil tatsächlich normale Bürger teilnehmen konnten? Ist das nicht etwas Gutes? Und wie soll es soviele Fanatiker geben?



Es gibt keine Jury, die entscheidet, wie z.B. bei den Academy Awards oder bei der Wahl zum Sportler des Jahres oder sowas.
Hier haben einfach die gewählt, die von wenigen angestachelt worden sind mitzumachen.
Du hast ja eine Webseite verlinkt, die dazu aufgerufen hat Gaddafi zu wählen. Hätten andere ebenso stark aufgerufen zu wählen hätte es auch Putin oder Hugo Chavez werden können, ist aber nicht der Fall. In jedem Fall wäre das Ergebnis aber bedeutungslos, weil es eben keine Aussagekraft hat.
Es spielt keine Rolle, wer für was im Internet gewählt wird.
Du kannst dich auch aufstellen lassen und dich zum Weltpräsidenten wählen lassen.
Was hat das dann für eine Aussagekraft? Genau, keine, denn auch wenn du dich danach Weltpräsident nennst, interessiert es niemanden.


----------



## Research (8. Januar 2012)

Keine seriösen Quellen, merkwürdige Umfrage (Leute können mehrmals, mit verschiedener Schreibweise gewählt werden? MJ hat verloren???? Keine Ausarbeitung?)

Nur Berichte im Internet darüber das Gadaffi gewählt wurde?

Wenn man Adolf Hitler mit rein genommen hätte wäre er sicher auch auf die oberen Ränge gekommen. Er hat Fans in Deutschland, Russland, Arabischem Raum, Afrika, USA, Argentinien, Österreich, Schweiz, Spanien, Italien...

Ich wette noch mehr Menschen als die die Gadaffi gewählt haben würde, bei einer Abstimmung, dafür votieren, das der Holocaust nie passiert ist.

Und wenn man die Menschen in China fragt, hat man die Tibeter vom bösen Dalai Lama befreit. Schaut euch nur mal die offiziellen Verlautbarungen der dortigen Regierung an.




Vote for: Closed and deleted.


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was für Quellen?
> Von was?
> Es ging um die Quellen für die Bilder im OT.
> 
> Amnesty International hat keine Webseite, auf der steht, dass Gaddafi der Held des Jahres ist.


Ich habe gesagt, du sollst Lesen, was ich schreibe, bevor du antwortest! Aber dafür bist du dir zu fein. Noch ein letztes Mal:
Hier ist das Viedeo, es zeigt die AI Seite, bevor AI es gelöscht hat. Wenn du nicht gewillt bist, zu lesen, verzichte doch einfach auf eine Antwort. Eure Methoden aber sind nur eins: Obrigkeitsgläubige Selbstzensur. Gute Nacht, Deutschland.
Gaddafi erhält Menschenrechtspreis vom Amnesty International | Die Freiheitsliebe





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab ja gesagt, sie haben die User im Internet gefragt, wer das ihrer Meinung nach ist und dass dabei immer sehr merkwürdige Ranglisten bei rauskommt, wenn man Leute im Internet fragt, ist ja nichts neues.


Mein Gott, wäre eine von die favorisierte Person gewählt worden, würdest du doch die freue Entscheidung der Menschen begrüßt haben und die Internetabstimmung loben. Also bleib mal auf dem Teppich mit einen Behauptungen.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. tausende haben sich gegen ihn erhoben, haben gegen ihn gekämpft und jubeln nun, nachdem er tot ist?
> Klar hatte er auch Leute hinter sich, immerhin konnte er sich ja einige Zeit lang verstecken, das sind eben die, die auch davon profitiert haben, dass er Diktator war.
> Die meisten haben aber eben nicht davon profitiert und die waren es nun mal, die sich gegen ihn aufgelehnt haben.


Lies im OP. Dort steht, daß 1 Drittel der Gesamtbevölkerung für Gadaffi auf die Straße ging. Warum ignorierst du das? Wirst du dafür bezahlt? Und warum sind trausende bezahlte Killer, größtenteils aus dem Ausland, wichtiger, als der Volkswille? 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine sehr starke Behauptung. Ich nehme mal an, dass du dazu unabhängige Quellen hast, die das zweifelsfrei belegen, oder?
> Wenn du derartige Quellen hast, die seriös sind und korrekt recherchiert sind, wieso reichst du dann keine Klage in Den Haag ein?


Na klar, du forderst unabhängige Quellen, ohne selbst über eine einzige zu verfügen...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, Gaddafis Truppen haben eine Menge zerstört, damit die Rebellen keinen Nachschub mehr bekommen oder haben sie von der Versorgung abgeschnitten.
> Im Krieg wird halt mit allen Mitteln gekämpft, da wird keine Rücksicht genommen, wenn auf einem Fahrzeug ein rotes Kreuz drauf ist.
> Sehr bedauerlich. Die Genfer Konventionen sind halt nicht überall in der Welt anerkannt.


Lol, Gadaffis Truppen, unterstützt von der Bevölkerung, gaben ihr Bestes, doch gegen die Mordbanden (Ach ja, "Rebellen") und tausende von Bombardements, die ganz Libyen zerstören, kommt man nicht an. Verdrehe nicht meine Posts, sonst lasse ich es löschen!





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welches Volk wurde entmachtet? Der Clan von Gaddafi?
> Das ist nur ein Clan unter vielen.
> Wichtig ist doch, dass nicht ein Clan entscheidet, was mit dem Land passiert, sondern eben alle Menschen und das wird nun passieren


Unter Gadaffi haben die Menschen die direkte Demokratie genossen. Das kennst du ja garnicht, direkte Demokratie. Das ist uns fremd...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso profitieren die Ölmultis?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo hat das Volk denn profitiert?


"Anfang März tagte der Allgemeine Volkskongress in Sirte. Man stimmte dem Plan Gaddafis vom letzten Jahr, die Öleinkünfte direkt an das Volk zu verteilen, zu". Ist zwar schon im Thread vorhanden, aber sicher muß man es 100 mal posten, bevor es jemand liest...
Rundbrief12 | Amnesty International - Libyen-Koordinationsgruppe






Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst, dass du diese Frage tatsächlich stellst? Wo lebst du denn? Hinterm Mond oder was?


Die Frage ist, wer hier hinterm Mond lebt. Dabei meine ich es nur gut, wenn ich über etwas berichte, was sonst verschwiegen wird. Warum nehmt ihr mir das so übel und laßt nichts unversucht, die Wahrheit zu verunglimpfen?


----------



## axel25 (8. Januar 2012)

Normalerweise ist eine unabhängige Quelle etwas ala ARD, ZDF, Spiegel, Bild, Tageszeitung, dpa, Stern etc.

Du postest nur Links zu den Seiten Freiheitsliebe und soweiter, auf denen Informationen stehen, die nicht über andere Quellen bestätigt werden können.

Genauso könnte die Bild schreiben ich hätte einen Nobelpreis, solange das keiner bestätigt ist es Schwachsinn und anzunehmen, dass es Propaganda oder dergleichen ist.


----------



## Blutengel (8. Januar 2012)

Wirklich die allerletzte Meldung von mir in diesem Thread!

Muammar al-Gaddafi

Lies die Abschnitte mal genau nach:
*Politische Ideologie*

*Unterstützung des internationalen Terrorismus*

*Antisemitismus*

Auch sonst ist seine Machtergreifung und seine Handlungen über die ganzen Jahre dadurch geprägt das er seine persönliche Macht ausbaute! Tausende wurde in Lagern ermordet weil sie sich gegen ihn stellten! Mit dieser Angst im Nacken würde viele für jemanden auf die Strasse gehen.

Ich bin garantiert kein Befürworter amerikanischer Verhältnisse und Taten,..... aber garantiert nicht durch Internetseiten der verscheidensten Verschwörungstheoretiker geblendet (und die berichten seeehr viel über diese Wahl)!


Und nun echt tschüss, denn das was Du da von Dir gibst ist Verschwörungstheorie hoch 3 und von Blindheit Deinerseits geprägt!


----------



## Pagz (8. Januar 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> Wirklich die allerletzte Meldung von mir in diesem Thread!
> 
> Muammar al-Gaddafi
> 
> ...



Wikpedia ist ja auch von den westlichen Mächten gekauft worden, um Falschinformationen zu verbreiten, dass ist doch allgemein bekannt


----------



## axel25 (8. Januar 2012)

Und dazu kommt: Libyen feiert den Tod Gaddafis


----------



## Pagz (8. Januar 2012)

ARD ist auch korrupt 

Ich bin hier raus aus dem Thread, nachdem der TE auf keines unseres Argumente eingegangen ist und trotz offentsichtilicher Propagandaseiten immer noch auf seiner Meinung beharrt.
Soll er doch glücklich werde, in der scheiß korrupten Welt, die er sich vormacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt, du sollst Lesen, was ich schreibe, bevor du antwortest! Aber dafür bist du dir zu fein. Noch ein letztes Mal:
> Hier ist das Viedeo, es zeigt die AI Seite, bevor AI es gelöscht hat. Wenn du nicht gewillt bist, zu lesen, verzichte doch einfach auf eine Antwort. Eure Methoden aber sind nur eins: Obrigkeitsgläubige Selbstzensur. Gute Nacht, Deutschland.
> Gaddafi erhält Menschenrechtspreis vom Amnesty International | Die Freiheitsliebe


 
Und nochmal.
Amnesty hat aufgerufen abzustimmen. Sie haben keine Personen vorgegeben, die man hätte wählen können, also konnte jeder jeden wählen und daher ist es völlig egal, wer da am Ende bei rauskommt, es ist kurz gesagt Banane.

Deine Antworten sind aber keineswegs besser. Du scheinst ein großer Fan eines Diktators zu sein. Wenn du also Gaddafi unterstützt, gehe nach Libyen und setze dich für ihn ein.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Mein Gott, wäre eine von die favorisierte Person gewählt worden, würdest du doch die freue Entscheidung der Menschen begrüßt haben und die Internetabstimmung loben. Also bleib mal auf dem Teppich mit einen Behauptungen.


 
Es gibt ja eben keine favorisierte Person, weil es eben keine vorgegebenen Personen gab.
Es kann eben jeder gewählt werden, und das ist eben einer der Gründe, wieso diese Wahl dann auch nichts zu bedeuten hat. 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Lies im OP. Dort steht, daß 1 Drittel der Gesamtbevölkerung für Gadaffi auf die Straße ging. Warum ignorierst du das? Wirst du dafür bezahlt? Und warum sind trausende bezahlte Killer, größtenteils aus dem Ausland, wichtiger, als der Volkswille?



1/3 ist nicht die Mehrheit. 
Außerdem sind deine Quellen Propaganda, die sind nicht unabhängig.
Das ist eben das Problem in Diktaturen, dort unabhängige Medien zu finden ist nicht einfach. 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Na klar, du forderst unabhängige Quellen, ohne selbst über eine einzige zu verfügen...



Ich muss auch nichts belegen.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Lol, Gadaffis Truppen, unterstützt von der Bevölkerung, gaben ihr Bestes, doch gegen die Mordbanden (Ach ja, "Rebellen") und tausende von Bombardements, die ganz Libyen zerstören, kommt man nicht an. Verdrehe nicht meine Posts, sonst lasse ich es löschen!


 
Wo wurden Gaddafis Truppen denn von der Bevölkerung unterstützt?
Ich denke, dass du einfach keine Ahnung hast, was da wirklich passiert ist, was das libysche Militär mit dem Volk gemacht hat.
Und die Rebellen waren keine bezahlten Killer, es waren einfache Leute, die keine Lust mehr hatten von einem Diktator regiert zu werden.
Guck dir Libyen heute an. Müssten nicht Millionen auf der Straße sein um gegen den Machtwechsel zu demonstrieren?
Also eben alle Libyer, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die USA ein paar Millionen arabisch stämmige Truppen hat. 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Unter Gadaffi haben die Menschen die direkte Demokratie genossen. Das kennst du ja garnicht, direkte Demokratie. Das ist uns fremd...



Öhm.. dazu erwartest du doch nicht wirklich einen Kommentar, oder? 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> "Anfang März tagte der Allgemeine Volkskongress in Sirte. Man stimmte dem Plan Gaddafis vom letzten Jahr, die Öleinkünfte direkt an das Volk zu verteilen, zu". Ist zwar schon im Thread vorhanden, aber sicher muß man es 100 mal posten, bevor es jemand liest...
> Rundbrief12 | Amnesty International - Libyen-Koordinationsgruppe


 
 Hmm... was einige sagen oder tun wollen und dann machen, sind immer noch zwei Paar Schuhe, das sollte dir klar sein.
Putin sagt auch, dass die Wahlen in Russland demokratisch waren und man will überprüfen, ob es Ungereimtheiten gab.
Was ist bisher passiert? Genau, nichts.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wer hier hinterm Mond lebt. Dabei meine ich es nur gut, wenn ich über etwas berichte, was sonst verschwiegen wird. Warum nehmt ihr mir das so übel und laßt nichts unversucht, die Wahrheit zu verunglimpfen?



Öhm.. ich du solltest nicht persönlich werden, das gehört hier nicht mehr. 
Deine Berichterstattung ist eben nicht korrekt, das ist das Problem.
Zeig mir doch mal ein Bericht von Amnesty, der definitiv belegt, dass die Organisation Gaddafi zum Helden erklärt hat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Und ich dachte gerade, das hier soll Zynismus sein, dann merk ich, dass der das Ernst meint oO


 
Ja, zuerst dachte ich auch, dass er sich über die Leute lustig machen will, die für Gaddafi gestimmt haben, bis ich das näher betrachtet habe und er glaubt echt an das, was er sagt. 
Gaddafi ein Menschenfreund.... ich musste kurz in den Keller. 
Ich frage mich, was die Angehörigen derer denken, die Gaddafi in seiner Zeit als Diktator umgebracht hat, egal ob direkt oder indirekt.


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. Januar 2012)

Ich merke schon, wenn euch die Argumente ausgehen, kommen die Beleidigungen. Echt armselig. Ihr seid so verblendet und hörig, es ist hoffnungslos.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Januar 2012)

Damit ist hier auch Ende.

Ein Bild habe ich entfernt, da es von einer Presseagantur stammte.

Es wird noch nachträglich aufgeräumt.

-CLOSED-


----------

